# مخططات تفاصيل ميكانيكية لبعض المشاريع



## نجم 2007 (29 سبتمبر 2014)

مخططات تفاصيل مياة و صرف و تكييف و حريق لبعض المشاريع الانشائية التابعة لوزارة الداخلية بالسعودية

للاطلاع على باقى تفاصيل المشروع الانشائية و المعمارية

الجزء الأول : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t446470.html

الجزء الثانى و الخامس و السادس : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t446529.html

الجزء الثالث : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t446570.html

الجزء الرابع : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t446636.html


----------



## نجم 2007 (29 سبتمبر 2014)

*تكلمة المخططات*

تكلمة مخططات تفاصيل الميكانيكية


----------



## نجم 2007 (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*الجزء الثالث من مخططات تفاصيل ميكانيكية*

تفاصيل صحى و حريق و تكييف لنفس المشروع


----------



## المهندس محمد يحيى (1 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور أخي


----------



## ابوحذيفة1978 (6 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي لكن ماهو البرنامج المستعمل لفتحها


----------



## نجم 2007 (8 أكتوبر 2014)

ابوحذيفة1978 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي لكن ماهو البرنامج المستعمل لفتحها



الملفات بالمرفقات هى ملفات مضغوطة ببرنامج Win Rar حيث يتم أستخراج ملفات الاتوكاد منها الى اى مكان بالكمبيوتر الخاص بك.


----------



## bagan (8 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Yaser Ibrahim (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووور جدا:20:


----------



## نجم 2007 (14 أكتوبر 2014)

*تكلمة المخططات*

تكلمة مخططات تفاصيل التبريد و التكييف


----------



## ياسر حسن (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## نجم 2007 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

الجزء الخامس من مخططات ميكانيكيةمخططات صحى و حريق و تكييف لنفس المشروع : https://www.dropbox.com/s/5hdyp4teyydt6su/MECHANICAL LAYOUT GENERAL SITE PLAN.rar?dl=0​


----------



## علي التقني (22 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور اخوية 
ممكن تقولي كيفية قراءة هذة المخططات بالتفصيل .......؟


----------



## علي التقني (23 ديسمبر 2014)

هذة المخططات اغلبها مدنية 
ممكن حد يزودنا بمخططات مشاريع انشاء محطة بترول وكيفية قراءة هذة المخططات المتكونة من 
1.plot plan
2.Layout
3.Isometric


----------



## sayedtaha (23 مارس 2016)

بارك لله للجميع


----------



## M.mohyeldeen (5 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## نجم 2007 (19 مايو 2016)

المكتبة الكاملة لمشروع معسكرات وزارة الداخلية بالسعودية و يتكون من رسومات و تفاصيل لجميع الأفرع مدني و معماري و كهرباء و ميكانيكا كاملا علي خمسة أجزاء :https://www.mediafire.com/download/24p5b43w98w160c


----------



## نجم 2007 (25 ديسمبر 2016)

المكتبة الكاملة لمشروع معسكرات وزارة الداخلية بالسعودية 2016 و تتكون من رسومات و تفاصيل لجميع الأفرع مدني ، معماري، ميكانيكا، كهرباء كما تتضمن ايضا المواصفات و جداول الكميات للمشروع كاملا على خمس أجزاء.
الجزء الثانى:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirect-...d6kcxxy1eupcdw


http://www.mediafire.com/?pd6kcxxy1eupcdw


----------



## yousefegyp (3 يناير 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نجم 2007 (19 يناير 2017)

واياكم


----------



## Mohamed.Ghareeb98 (24 أغسطس 2017)

احسنت .. الله يبارك فيك


----------



## atefkq (8 مايو 2018)

مهندسونا الكرام ارجو المساعدة 
قمت بعمل مؤسسة توريد وتركيب المكيفات الاسبلت في ابوظبي
وبعد انتهاء كل التراخيص
لم اجد عمالة في هذا المجال 
atefkq(a)gmail.com​
​


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (13 يناير 2020)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (12 مارس 2020)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يونيو 2020)

جعله الله عملا في ميزان حسناتك


----------

